# they said it couldnt be done



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

so far its been alomst 2 days sence i put 3 agressive red bellys in with my black they fought for abit but now they stopped fighting and are all swimming around


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Gee thats great , thanks for sharing and I feel sorry for your fish ...









2 days ........lol


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

why would u feel sorry there not fighting anymore


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

pictures


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

there no cuts on my fish they just chased eachother little fin nips thats it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm affraid the nips are just the start - after two days, the fish are still acclimatizing. Things will probably go downhill fast once they get more comfortable (well, comfortable...)

*_Moved to Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

mixing serra's and pygos is not a good idea to begin w/

in your last post in p-discussion you said they were together only 10 hrs. was that this morning? now being another 12hrs together.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Brendan said:


> why would u feel sorry there not fighting anymore
> [snapback]862363[/snapback]​


Because of the stress you are putting on them by haveing them together , Probably in a 55 or something too...








Plus As the Guideline reads .......REDS And BLACKS DONT MIX, I just dont get why its so hard to understand that , and Why everybody has to go against the grain all the time


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

it can be done though, ill buy a camera today and take some pics then post them soon as i can, and hopefully they will not fight ill let u know in a week


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

dont assume not good there in a 75 g actually thanks and alittle stress wont kill them, when u first by a fish they stress they get over it piranhas are pretty srtong fish, i think theyll be fine


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Brendan said:


> dont assume not good there in a 75 g actually thanks and alittle stress wont kill them, when u first by a fish they stress they get over it piranhas are pretty srtong fish, i think theyll be fine
> [snapback]862385[/snapback]​


Dont asume ? Wow I was 20 gallons off








You got this in a 75


> my black is a 7inch and the reds are 10inch 9 and 7,


What a Joke ...








Yes they get over stress , but not when you have fish in there that do not get along with one another and the result is death .....

this is a Pointless argument ...


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

good luck to ya


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

haha please thats nothing to boast about it has only been a few days. RIP 2 your fish


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

i guess will see a pointless argument indeed


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

your roght nthign to boast about but they always say it can never be done but sometimes it does and so far so good so ill boast in aweel then after that a month


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I give it a week.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

I hate to jump on the bandwagon here in sayin this wont last long, but I really think it wont.









It's only been 2 days, your fish are still getting used to their surroundings. I had mixed pygos that went weeks before some decided the others dont belong there, I'm sure serras and pygos will turn out even worse, but I hope you prove us wrong.

If you have another tank, Id strongly suggest you move either the RBP's or the Rhom out, you dont want to loose the money and fish you put into this, do you?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

as ignorant as u r u dont deserve to own any p's. what a sad way to have some p's die.before u get p's u should try to be alittle more educated. i am ging to say it in advance rip what a sad way to lose probably nice p's


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

thanks for the advise your probalby right it wont workout, but cant hurt to try, ill keep a close eye on them and probably take out the black if it gets any worse


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

hey shoe997bed263 thanks for the advise tips


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

good luck.


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

goodluck


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

thanks it probably wont work might work but live and learn


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> as ignorant as u r u dont deserve to own any p's. what a sad way to have some p's die.before u get p's u should try to be alittle more educated. i am ging to say it in advance rip what a sad way to lose probably nice p's
> [snapback]862418[/snapback]​



















Wow, you have some expensive feeders in the 75 gallon with the Rhom.. I also recommend that you remove the RBP's or Rhom as soon as you can. Everything seems cool now.. but I would not give it a week before something bad happens.. Why must you try to prove people wrong? You are setting yourself up for faliure. As much as I wish I and others on this thread were wrong (for the piranhas sake) -- I am afraid the piranhas life are in your hands.. And that is sad to me.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

On a side note;

What is with members ripping people to shreds when they do something like this. I mean, it's not the right decision to house a rhom with reds, but does the man really need a new asshole ripped for him? Why cant someone just let him know it most likely wont work and move the fish out?

Thats my 2c on the subject anyways.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

why i said what i said he made a thread about this yesterday i believe and i was very polite and warned him and gave my advise as to what to do( either tank the rbp's out or the rhom out. serra species and pygo's dont mix) today we get this thread and it pisses me off. i dont know how many ways members can say to a person that it wont work and still not get them to listen.

p.s. hey brandon i believe that i gave u advise yesterday should i have to repeat myself again just as some of the other people have


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

stop crying u gave your advise


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

well i would not do that if it was me ,,,well maybe ill take my elong and put it with my p's=NOT,,but im not going to flame anyone ,,,people do what they do and thats it,,,and i do feel bad for the fish tho ,,,,


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

acidWarp said:


> On a side note;
> 
> What is with members ripping people to shreds when they do something like this. I mean, it's not the right decision to house a rhom with reds, but does the man really need a new asshole ripped for him? Why cant someone just let him know it most likely wont work and move the fish out?
> 
> ...


I think people are being so hard on him because he had an earlier post about combining the RBP's and Rhom. Everyone at that time told him not to do it. So then he makes another post basically bragging that they have survived for 2?? days.

I think people are just trying to help...


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

not bragging just saying so far so good


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

i have had mine together sence they was about 1.5 in and now they r close to 4in.
they also have 2 d. rhomes with 35 reds at mandalay bay in vagus.
yes they do get fin nips but they swim around alot n they was in a 55 now in a 135


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

some people think its jsut impossible but sometimes it does work out , i know people who haved tried and it worked out for them thats why i tried.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

true it worked 4 me dont see the big deal. if he kills 1 he kills 1 the same death cold have happend wit just all reds


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

excatly


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

damn, how old are you? kids and this hobby dont mix..... go back to playing with your baribes


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

go back to playing with your dad


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

AzNUnKnOw said:


> damn, how old are you? kids and this hobby dont mix..... go back to playing with your baribes
> [snapback]862485[/snapback]​


























Your fish...your lost...but I feel bad for the fish...


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

cool mang. What size are your p's? cant wait to see pics. I hope you have good luck with your fish, otherwise it will be money and kick ass fish right down the ol shitter.

So if it works out more power t you brutha, however. If it doesnt work out and your fish die gruesome stupid deaths. Ima laugh at you and call you a loser. lol cool?


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

Brendan has been warned so just leave it at that. It's his money and his time if it's wasted or not. If it works out, great, if it doesn't then he'll know better. Let us know in a week how it goes Brendan.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

black is 7inch and the reds are 10inch 9 and 7


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

sounds good ill let u know in a week


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Best of luck, but in a tank that size with fish that size I don't think you've got a whole lot of a shot at succeeding.

Also two days is nothing, wait a month and then you can brag a little bit, because even a month is hardly a long cohabitation.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You know why I'm pissed about this.....because this site is about how to care about these fish properly....no just toss them together for your entertainment. Brendan has shown time and time again that he is an irresponsible fish keeper that lacks the maturity to make good decissions.
A 75 galllon is barley large enough for the 3 reds...let alone including a rhom. Unfortunatly, the fish will suffer for this and not the person responsible.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

yea, id take that rhom out asap, it wont work, everyone on this site knows it, could last another 5 hrs, maybe ud get a month outta it, but it wont last. poor fish.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Brendan said:


> so far its been alomst 2 days sence i put 3 agressive red bellys in with my black they fought for abit but now they stopped fighting and are all swimming around
> [snapback]862357[/snapback]​


Whats the f*cking point? Why try to prove people wrong at the expense of fish?


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

brendan your a post whore.....everytime i check a topic you got some useless commment on there that someone else already said.....and now you have decided to let p's kill other p's what a waste of good p's that someone else could take care of instead of a useless killing......someone on the admin please do something about this guy.....all he does is start trouble with people......this post as a 1st example......


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> grosse gurke Posted Today, 04:08 PM
> You know why I'm pissed about this.....because *this site is about how to care about these fish properly....no just toss them together for your entertainment.* Brendan has shown time and time again that he is an irresponsible fish keeper that lacks the maturity to make good decissions.
> A 75 galllon is barley large enough for the 3 reds...let alone including a rhom. Unfortunatly, the fish will suffer for this and not the person responsible.


I completely agree with that statement. You are either here to show proper care of a fish or your just here to troll. Too many people think piranas are just for entertainment and can be just mistreated without thinking once about proper care. Its one thing to be ignorant and not know the nature of the beast. Its another thing to overlook the nature of the beast and be completely stupid anyway.

And people wonder why fish are banned.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Serrasalmus Collector said:


> Hmmm where do I begin.. I have a 120 gallon tank with 16 meduim reds 5-6 inches, and 4 golds same size. I had a really large spawn a few days ago... This is what happened... I never saw one egg... One of the golds had taken over 1/3 of the tank.. Swam in circles, and wouldn't let another fish.. Gold or red withing a 3 foot area of him.... The reds all turned dark... Both reds and gold were pretty much stripped off all there fins... ; except the one swimming in circles. *I have had these fish together for almost a year now.. In a 90 gallon..* I just recently moved them to a larger tank.... The gold swam in abrupt circles, and defended something.... this lasted for about a week..... Tuesday 22,2003 I went to feed my fish, and saw litterally thousands of small fish... They were pooling near the corners, and edges of the tank.... I can't imagine how many I lost to my filtration... I got 2 filters transferring 1000 gallons per hour...
> I did manage to set up a 55 gallon with no gravel and transfer the fry..... I really need some pointers on how to feed these fish and keep them alive too.... I will keep you posted... and post pics if they have any distiguishing characteristics leading to an inter-breed.... Hell I will post pics any way... This is my first spawn ever... Another reason I am posting this.. They were very wrong!!!!!I thought the gold was doing a mating ritual.. I truely did what every one told me not to do.. I started to think that all my golds in the tank were males... So I went to my gold school, and took my largest and fatest one out and added to this tank.... 3 days latter I had babies.. I don't know that the fry are, but I am confiendent reds and golds can co-exist and spawn together.. I got pics to verify this....


Serras have been kept successfully in aquariums for a very very long time with Pygos. SC's fish survived in a 90 Gallon tank which isn't a whole lot bigger than a 75 plus he was tremendously overstocked. Not only that he was able to get the fish to breed in those conditions He wasn't using a highly aggressive Rhom so it's unknown what will happen in this case. Good luck too you. I will soon be trying to cohab 20 Maculatus in my 75 Gallon Tank. I will be selling 1/2 of them before they are 4in however. I will post pics.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I get the impression that you are putting these fish together just to get a reaction out of the board. Well, you have certainly succeeded at that.

Now if you truly feel that this is a good idea, do your fish a favor and do a little research. This has been tried in much larger tanks. Why would it succeed when they are even more crowded?


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> I completely agree with that statement. You are either here to show proper care of a fish or your just here to troll. Too many people think piranas are just for entertainment and can be just mistreated without thinking once about proper care. Its one thing to be ignorant and not know the nature of the beast. Its another thing to overlook the nature of the beast and be completely stupid anyway.
> 
> And people wonder why fish are banned.
> 
> ...


I think in this particular case there wasn't really a whole lot of benefit in doing this. This was more or less just putting highly aggressive fish together to see how much they would fight. It reminds me of when kids put ants and spiders together in jars to see if they will kill each other or not. I think that this is setting a bad example for people who are trying to further cohabitation in the hobby.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

People can do whatever they want with their fish as far as I'm concerned. Everyone knows the general concensus on "if you do this, then that will happen". He paid for em, they are his fish, he can do whatever he wants. If it works fine, if it doesn't who cares.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

still no pics???


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> People can do whatever they want with their fish as far as I'm concerned. Everyone knows the general concensus on "if you do this, then that will happen". He paid for em, they are his fish, he can do whatever he wants. If it works fine, if it doesn't who cares.
> [snapback]862585[/snapback]​


Many of the people on this site try to encourage their own values onto other members. It's inportant to understand that many of the hobbyists have tried really hard to educate people on proper care for their piranhas. They invest all that time trying to help people understand what is good for the fish then people just blow off their advice and waste perfectly healthy fish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Serras have been kept successfully in aquariums for a very very long time with Pygos. SC's fish survived in a 90 Gallon tank which isn't a whole lot bigger than a 75 plus he was tremendously overstocked. Not only that he was able to get the fish to breed in those conditions He wasn't using a highly aggressive Rhom so it's unknown what will happen in this case. Good luck too you. I will soon be trying to cohab 20 Maculatus in my 75 Gallon Tank. I will be selling 1/2 of them before they are 4in however. I will post pics.
> [snapback]862575[/snapback]​


SC has the credibility of Bill Clinton


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> People can do whatever they want with their fish as far as I'm concerned. Everyone knows the general concensus on "if you do this, then that will happen". He paid for em, they are his fish, he can do whatever he wants. If it works fine, if it doesn't who cares.
> [snapback]862585[/snapback]​


With that logic people can do whatever they want to their cats and dogs, sh*t doesn't work like that. 
Your statement is what gives PETA their power.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

SC KrazyCrusader was banned for valid reasons much the same way Brendan here (if he don't shape up) will wind up the same way if he is trolling these forums for reaction.

Just because someone shows you a picture doesn't mean that is the way it always is. Unfortunately to many young people buy into bogus information because they want to believe. I've been keeping piranas for over 40 plus years and have seen many such experiments with mixing species. Each time, we have 1 or 2 people that produce photos and then make their claims. Sometimes after awhile they jack up the time they say their fish were kept together. As always, photos then appear that it is PROOF of a moment in time. I would rather take the word of a hobbyist who has been keeping piranas and mixing them for over 10 or more years than a hobbyist that has been around less than 4 years with only 3 or less years of keeping piranas. I will write this again, the nature of the beast is that they are fin biters that is the primary parasitic diet. What they do in nature will be exactly what they will in the home aquario with the added difference that the fish they are biting will not be able to escape. Thus become a half eaten meal.

As for the other SC claims you keep bringing up, the information has changed so much over the last 2 years I have no idea what is real or not anymore. So my suggestion to you is, if you are happy with what SC is teaching you, then by all means go join him there permanently. I'm sure he could use the company.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Many of the people on this site try to encourage their own values onto other members. It's inportant to understand that many of the hobbyists have tried really hard to educate people on proper care for their piranhas. They invest all that time trying to help people understand what is good for the fish then people just blow off their advice and waste perfectly healthy fish.
> [snapback]862595[/snapback]​


I understand that completely. I joined this site for information to take care of my fish the proper way. In fact ,since I am very new, I don't try anything without consulting this site. However, ultimately, people can do whatever they want with their fish and if it goes against the norm then this site is saying do not post it or you're a "troll" or we'll flame you.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Brendan said:


> thanks for the advise your probalby right it wont workout, but cant hurt to try, ill keep a close eye on them and probably take out the black if it gets any worse
> [snapback]862421[/snapback]​


See this is where you are drastically wrong. Why is it ok to kill an animal just for your mere enjoyment?


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

Not trying to say it's a good idea because I have my 2 Rhoms, 1 Spilo, and 21 reds separated. I remember like 20 yrs ago when I didn't even care about fish at all that my uncle had piranhas. He had 2 - 9" reds and what I think it was a 8" Black diamond Rhom. He housed them in a 30 gallon tank. They were there for over 2 yrs and well fed. Now, my uncle took a trip to Puerto Rico for 10 days and told no one about his Ps being alone. So he had no one to feed them. If you guys wanna believe this or not, but the one who survived was one of the reds. He ate the other 2 piranhas. He has had this red for over 15 yrs. and all by himself. Thought I'd share this.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You know what, it would be nice if you guys could calmly state your opinion without going off on the guy. What makes you think that because he acted like a dick in one thread you can suddenly treat him like he's the messageboard pariah? Experimentation is good, it's how the hobby grows and becomes better. Unfortunately in Brendan's case his experiment has about a nil chance of succeeding and that should be stressed to him, but where's all the people calling shoe997 an asshole and a piece of sh*t for trying to breed irritans in his 180 gallon tank? Where's all the "what makes you think you can do this sh*t for your own enjoyment?" comments there? Shoe is going about his experiment in the proper manner by using a big enough tank that it has a chance of working, but how is what he's doing any different than Brendan's experiment in being "right" or "wrong" because he's risking a fish for his own enjoyment exactly?

His experiment is poorly thought out, and it won't work, fine. But going off about how he's got no right to try something out is so self righteous it's sickening. What gives you guys the right to feed a rat to your piranhas? Rats are smarter than fish are, yet where are all you guys complaining to Mike about how he's such a shithead and an asshole by killing a rat for his own enjoyment and then building this site around it?

Give me a break, I never thought I'd find so many people in one place who's sh*t doesn't stink. Simply amazing


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You know what, it would be nice if you guys could calmly state your opinion without going off on the guy. What makes you think that because he acted like a dick in one thread you can suddenly treat him like he's the messageboard pariah? Experimentation is good, it's how the hobby grows and becomes better. Unfortunately in Brendan's case his experiment has about a nil chance of succeeding and that should be stressed to him, but where's all the people calling shoe997 an asshole and a piece of sh*t for trying to breed irritans in his 180 gallon tank? Where's all the "what makes you think you can do this sh*t for your own enjoyment?" comments there? Shoe is going about his experiment in the proper manner by using a big enough tank that it has a chance of working, but how is what he's doing any different than Brendan's experiment in being "right" or "wrong" because he's risking a fish for his own enjoyment exactly?
> 
> His experiment is poorly thought out, and it won't work, fine. But going off about how he's got no right to try something out is so self righteous it's sickening. What gives you guys the right to feed a rat to your piranhas? Rats are smarter than fish are, yet where are all you guys complaining to Mike about how he's such a shithead and an asshole by killing a rat for his own enjoyment and then building this site around it?
> 
> ...










Exactly


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

it makes me mad for the same reasons grosse gurke said, I could go on an on but its all already been said and i don't want to bore the board. I just want to say one thing, reckless care of an animal is not going to just go away, its the kind of thing that comes back on you. You know full well if you have read ANYTHING on this board (which you probably havent because you just go reply to every thread with a picture and say nice fish, but i don't like the gravel) that that is not good for the fish. If you arent in the hobby to take the best care of these fish that you can then you are in the hobby for the wrong reasons. I'm sorry to get up on a soapbox but i can't stand by and watch people (at least claim) to do these things. I hope you grow up and realize what a wonderful resource this board is when they arent all pissed off at you for being a jackass.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> I never thought I'd find so many people in one place who's sh*t doesn't stink. Simply amazing


Thanks Twitch







, I wished you happy birthday too ....


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

hastatus said:
 

> As for the other SC claims you keep bringing up, the information has changed so much over the last 2 years I have no idea what is real or not anymore.
> 
> *Some of the things that he has said could be a lie but why would he lie about keeping piranha's together? I don't know about the majority of members on this board but I have a life and I bet most of you do as well. I can't imagine people making up elaborate scemes just to fool a few people on a bulletin board. I guess I could agree with you that some of the things that he might have said could have been exaggerations of the truth. I guess you just have to have a little faith in people sometimes. Just like you, SC is a hobbyist and deeply enjoys keeping piranhas as pets.*
> 
> ...


I don't wanna de-rail this thread anymore. Frank and Gurke are right. Give your fish some consideration. If there is aggression in the tank split them up before they tear each other apart. An aquarium isn't a River and the fish deserve a stress free life.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> elTwitcho Posted Today, 05:04 PM
> You know what, it would be nice if you guys could calmly state your opinion without going off on the guy. What makes you think that because he acted like a dick in one thread you can suddenly treat him like he's the messageboard pariah? Experimentation is good, it's how the hobby grows and becomes better. Unfortunately in Brendan's case his experiment has about a nil chance of succeeding and that should be stressed to him, but where's all the people calling shoe997 an asshole and a piece of sh*t for trying to breed irritans in his 180 gallon tank? Where's all the "what makes you think you can do this sh*t for your own enjoyment?" comments there? *Shoe is going about his experiment in the proper manner by using a big enough tank that it has a chance of working, but how is what he's doing any different than Brendan's experiment in being "right" or "wrong" because he's risking a fish for his own enjoyment exactly?*
> 
> His experiment is poorly thought out, and it won't work, fine. But going off about how he's got no right to try something out is so self righteous it's sickening. What gives you guys the right to feed a rat to your piranhas? Rats are smarter than fish are, yet where are all you guys complaining to Mike about how he's such a shithead and an asshole by killing a rat for his own enjoyment and then building this site around it?
> ...


Because Shoe has been contacting me by PM B4 he began this experiment and I've been guiding him along with other hobbyists who have successfully bred fish. He has been following closely the advice of knowledgeable people behind the scenes. So his chances, while iffy are better thought out than just tossing fish in for reaction.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Thanks Twitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freez bro, you know I don't always agree with you but you should also know I've got nothing but the best regard for you


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Because Shoe has been contacting me by PM B4 he began this experiment and I've been guiding him along with other hobbyists who have successfully bred fish. He has been following closely the advice of knowledgeable people behind the scenes. So his chances, while iffy are better thought out than just tossing fish in for reaction.
> [snapback]862659[/snapback]​


Frank that's my point, and it's not that I'm saying Brendan's experiment is anything other than a poorly thought out waste of a fish (or two, or three) but I just don't aggree with people acting like he has no _right_ to try this "for his own enjoyment". I take exception to that sentence, Shoe is trying to breed irritans for "his own enjoyment" as well is he not? And you can't pretend that's not also risky either, the only difference is that shoe did his homework and Brendan did not.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Because Shoe has been contacting me by PM B4 he began this experiment and I've been guiding him along with other hobbyists who have successfully bred fish. He has been following closely the advice of knowledgeable people behind the scenes. So his chances, while iffy are better thought out than just tossing fish in for reaction.
> [snapback]862659[/snapback]​


I don't honestly see how these things are related. This thread is about whether or not the Rhom will kill the reds or the reds will kill the Rhom. The irritan Experiment is at least a real experiment.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Freez bro, you know I don't always agree with you but you should also know I've got nothing but the best regard for you
> [snapback]862660[/snapback]​


I know Sir , I was makeing a funny amongst all the flaming going on


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The 3 mac's in my aquario are mine, 2 were given by other hobbyists and the large one in the photo was from Hollywood. SC's are long gone. SC "gift" as you call it was sent for dissection and photography so that I could ID his fish. You could look at this anyway you want as a "gift". The remaining fish were kept alive long enough to catalog the growth and now in bottles at OSE. However, I never had anyone write to me and ask for credit on a web page for a "gift" when the photo was done by me. There's always a first time I suppose, so to have someone forward a message about the complaint of not getting credit was odd.

I don't understand how you make a statement of "teasing" when I'm deadly serious on the science aspect of it.

Oh well. You made your view known. Lets move on. But you should go through P-FURY archive if you are that interested in knowing how far off base SC is in his claims. As I said to you before, he's kept P's less than 2.5 years. The dates in PFURY confirm the time frame and his own statements at PFURY say it as well. If he is indeed moved away from self-promotion, good for him. I wish him luck.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> I don't honestly see how these things are related. This thread is about whether or not the Rhom will kill the reds or the reds will kill the Rhom. The irritan Experiment is at least a real experiment.
> [snapback]862674[/snapback]​


No it is not. It has become about whether people have the right to go against the "norm" without being flamed or chastized.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Until a fish has a "right to life" sticker on its body and there is a law against it, he can do whatever he wants with it elTwitcho.

My overall point is this, its unethical and immoral for any hobbyist who proclaims to be a hobbyist to do unethical things to their fish. They should be treated humanely. And if that is to difficult for anyone to do, then they should find something else to amuse themselves with.

That's all I got to say on the topic.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Until a fish has a "right to life" sticker on its body and there is a law against it, he can do whatever he wants with it elTwitcho.
> 
> My overall point is this, its unethical and immoral for any hobbyist who proclaims to be a hobbyist to do unethical things to their fish. They should be treated humanely. And if that is to difficult for anyone to do, then they should find something else to amuse themselves with.
> 
> ...


If you like watching animals suffering why don't you take up the hobby of c*ck fighting?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> No it is not. It has become about whether people have the right to go against the "norm" without being flamed or chastized.
> [snapback]862684[/snapback]​


People have the right to go against the norm. People also have the right to flame and call people "assholes" to those they don't agree with. My only question so far is "Whats the point"? I didn't flame or get angry.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

User said:


> People have the right to go against the norm. People also have the right to flame and call people "assholes" to those they don't agree with. My only question so far is "Whats the point"? I didn't flame or get angry.
> [snapback]862711[/snapback]​


It was general response not directed at anyone inparticular.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> It was general response not directed at anyone inparticular.
> [snapback]862715[/snapback]​


Yeah I realized that, just using myself as the example.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

this whole thing is what half the posts here are about these days... i guess its just the nature of it


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

User said:


> Yeah I realized that, just using myself as the example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To answer your question though, my point was that people should not be flamed for doing things outside the accepted norm on this site. By flamed , I mean the extreme, : threats of banning him, spitting out childish names etc. It constricts and prevents people from trying something for themselves; which is the way some people learn. Flaming still will happen, but it doesn't mean I have to agree with it. But I certainly agree with their right too. The high horse thing has become disgustingly regular on this site. Its especially daunting for newbies to the hobby.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i wouldnt really consider this an experiment, and things may be "ok"right now but have you ever watch your RB's or ROHM in action? if or more to the point when things "are not ok" it will happen fast.. its a matter of time, maybe they wont ever go nuts and kill each other but the stress will not be healthy for any of the fish. its just irrisponsable and some what cruel,

its like putting the leader of the KKK in a steal cage with a leader of the bloods, they would probalby fight alittle at first then settle down to stare each other down and wait for the right moment of opertunity to take the other one out..


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

acidWarp said:


> On a side note;
> 
> What is with members ripping people to shreds when they do something like this. I mean, it's not the right decision to house a rhom with reds, but does the man really need a new asshole ripped for him? Why cant someone just let him know it most likely wont work and move the fish out?
> 
> ...


some people find it offensive whenit has been tired and tested so many times before and failed with many casualties.
it vary rarely works out ok but the successors have been in a 1000+gallon tank not a 200-.
it would be like adding a black person to a cell of racists.
(sorry for the bad comparison).
just read up on the success rate and casualty rate before you decide chap.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

AHHH sh*t i dint read the last page and missed the comparison above my other post damn...................


----------



## mike316 (Jun 6, 2004)

why does anyone reply to Brendan threads. all he does is argue with everyone. Brendan you are a ASS CLOWN!!! That fish ain't going to last you stupid twit. You will go to the gas station and buy some cheap sun glasses and get home and all that will be left is the head you JACK ASS!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Freez bro, you know I don't always agree with you but you should also know I've got nothing but the best regard for you
> [snapback]862660[/snapback]​


you quoted the wrong MR there buddies


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> you quoted the wrong MR there buddies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We come in peace "The Vulcan thingy"


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Serrasalmus Collector, I like his board..He has some members there posting about how their Serrasalumus get along in one tank..Why I like his board because he is acutally posting about people's experience and his in keeping Serrasalmus together in one tank and not saying that it cannot be done at all...Name me a member who would stick out like this?

I know a lot of people flame Serraslmus Collector. He is an individual trying not to tell people what to do...He can do whaterver he wants and if his Serrasalumus all kill each other, it is his lost and his readers would know about..That is what I like..I can see he has a lot of experience and he loves fishes..He has his own board for crying out loud!


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

Sorry but I have to jump in here. I have a 4in Rhom loning with two 7in and 9in rbp
s and nothing is happening to my fish, They shoal together and even eat together.

Oh, did I mention they were red belly Pacu.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> Serrasalmus Collector, I like his board..He has some members there posting about how their Serrasalumus get along in one tank..Why I like his board because he is acutally posting about people's experience and his in keeping Serrasalmus together in one tank and not saying that it cannot be done at all...
> 
> I know a lot of people flame Serraslmus Collector, he is an individual trying not to tell people what to do...He can do whaterver he wants and if his Serrasalumus all kill each other, it is his lost and readers would know about..That is what I like..I can see he has a lot of experience and he loves fishes..He has his own board for crying out lound!
> [snapback]862911[/snapback]​


from everthing i have read serras are loners, and thats it, if some wanna risk it the go

for it,

and anyone could start there own board


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> asian_redtail_catfish Posted Today, 07:32 PM
> Serrasalmus Collector, I like his board..He has some members there posting about how their Serrasalumus get along in one tank..Why I like his board because he is acutally posting about people's experience and his in keeping Serrasalmus together in one tank and not saying that it cannot be done at all...Name me a member who would stick out like this?
> 
> I know a lot of people flame Serraslmus Collector. He is an individual trying not to tell people what to do...He can do whaterver he wants and if his Serrasalumus all kill each other, it is his lost and his readers would know about..That is what I like..I can see he has a lot of experience and he loves fishes..He has his own board for crying out loud!


Then you should be there where you are well-liked.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Then you should be there where you are well-liked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Seriously though, this isn't about one person caring for the fish. This is about a character on the website that isn't interested in anything except his own selfish entertainment. Don't be fooled into thinking that this is about some members on the site being for Cohab of Serras and some people being against it. I'm all for cohab of Serra's but that has nothing to do with what this guy is doing.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

In looking at Serrasalmus Collector, I dont know if his Serrasalmus brandtii experiment would work but it is possilble..In predatoryfish.net (waterwolves.com), a very popular member has about eight brandtii in one tank...He claimed that it lasted a year or so...

If SC's experiment does work, time to rethink what can be kept together..


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> from everthing i have read serras are loners, and thats it, if some wanna risk it the go
> 
> for it,
> 
> ...


Say what you want. How many species of Piranha have you bred? SC's Bred Macs and RBP's. SC owns between 70-80 Serrasalmus Piranha's as of today with 10 more on the way? How many do you own?

I totally have to take Frank's punches because he has dedicated most of his life to Piranha's and knows more about them than everyone on this Forum combined however unless you have personal experience with Serra Cohabitation then I would suggest not saying a word about him. He has upwards of 20 Tanks now with many successful Projects. I'm sure that alot of people have had bad experiences mixing Serras but understand that under the right circumstances it can be done. I'm not suggesting that anyone mix like crazy but I'm just saying that where there is a will there is a way. Seriously don't anyone go out start mixing cuz they will kill each other and you will be pissing your money away.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> asian_redtail_catfish Today, 08:02 PM Post #90
> 
> In looking at Serrasalmus Collector, I dont know if his Serrasalmus brandtii experiment would work but it is possilble..*In predatoryfish.net (waterwolves.com), a very popular member has about eight brandtii in one tank...He claimed that it lasted a year or so...*
> 
> If SC's experiment does work, time to rethink what can be kept together..


Lasted a year or so??? Wow that proves your argument eh?









During OPEFE reign and before the exhibit was closed, I kept to well over 200 aquarios. They ranged from 10g up to 260g's. In the 260 I kept 2 S. rhombeus 3 Pygocentrus and 3 very large pacus (about 14 inches TL) The S. rhombeus tore up the pacus fins, snacked on the Pygocentrus fins and eventually drove them all into a corner causing all the fish to jump around. After 4 months of this, I finally pulled all the fishes out and left the pacus in there until they were big enough to eat. My famous (or infamous) BBQ of a few years ago.

I could go on and on over the years of experiments with Serrasalmus sp. But if all it takes is a photo and 1 man word with less than 4 years of experience by all means believe him. For myself and OPEFE, I go by the science and published documents by authorities on the topic. If you argue that work then you are either ignorant or a fool. Because unlike home experiments these are done in laboratory conditions including field research.

Everything else is just guesswork and wishes from wannabee exspurts.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Say what you want. How many species of Piranha have you bred? SC's Bred Macs and RBP's. SC owns between 70-80 Serrasalmus Piranha's as of today with 10 more on the way? How many do you own? *i have only kept pygo. never breed them. and why seem so defensive, i dont care what yall do with your fish, it isnt costing me any money*
> 
> I totally have to take Frank's punches because he has dedicated most of his life to Piranha's and knows more about them than everyone on this Forum combined however unless you have personal experience with Serra Cohabitation then I would suggest not saying a word about him. *He has upwards of 20 Tanks now with many successful Projects. I'm sure that alot of people have had bad experiences mixing Serras but understand that under the right circumstances it can be done*. I'm not suggesting that anyone mix like crazy but I'm just saying that where there is a will there is a way. Seriously don't anyone go out start mixing cuz they will kill each other and you will be pissing your money away.
> 
> ...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

wow... i dunno what to say haha but i feel that some serras can cohabitate.. just like in science sum experiments fail for the lack of certain variables and when attempted by another individual that same experiment can yield success.. i view piranha keep as the same... but personally i wouldnt mix a rhom with reds. nor would i mix rhoms with rhoms or irritans with irritans.. i have seen how aggressive both are.. its all about the owner commitment and willing to sacrifice i guess... many people that have achieve the "impossible" in the field of science had to give up a lot and make financial and social sacrifices and i see this as the same... lets try to keep this thread on track and not making it a battle royale between two boards guys..


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Lasted a year or so??? Wow that proves your argument eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, but if SC's branti experiment is right and he goes by saying that if you introduce them all together when they are babies, Serrasalmus brandtii can be together..Dude, people proved that the world was not flat..

If SC does prove that his bandti experiment works, then you should change the information on your website..Anyway, the person at waterwolves has them for over a year and half now..That is a long time..I seen a pic, no torn fins..

No other member would record or document this, they probably would get flamed to death for proving science or you wrong..I am not saying it can work but you never know..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> Yea, but if SC's branti experiment is right and he goes by saying that if you introduce them all together when they are babies, Serrasalmus brandtii can be together..Dude, people proved that the world was not flat..
> 
> If SC does prove that his bandti experiment works, then you should change the information on your website..Anyway, the person at waterwolves has them for over a year and half now..That is a long time..I seen a pic, no torn fins..
> 
> ...


dont soe serrras stay together for some time till they do fully mature for safety,

i think i read that some weres, if so then alittle over a year really doesnt seem like enough

time to call it a success.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 33truballa33 Posted Today, 08:27 PM
> wow... i dunno what to say haha but i feel that some serras can cohabitate.. just like in science sum experiments fail for the lack of certain variables and when attempted by another individual that same experiment can yield success.. i view piranha keep as the same... but personally i wouldnt mix a rhom with reds. nor would i mix rhoms with rhoms or irritans with irritans.. i have seen how aggressive both are.. its all about the owner commitment and willing to sacrifice i guess... many people that have achieve the "impossible" in the field of science had to give up a lot and make financial and social sacrifices and i see this as the same... lets try to keep this thread on track and* not making it a battle royale between two boards guys.. *


I don't see anything about any boards, just about what is being portrayed as 'facts' by some followers from a different board.

I think the problem here is, to much is being made of what happens in an aquario and the people who are out in the field and write about these things are being largely ignored. I never knew that owing many species of piranas make you an exspurt. You can own many cars, doesn't mean you know how to repair them.







It just means you have money to blow. I'm sure if Antonio Machado were here to reply to this message he would be laughing his head off since his work on Venezuelan fishes is being ignored by a few arm-chaired hobbyists who think what they see in a home tank is more important than actual fish studies where case after case is disproved.

Again people are misusing terminology using words like co-habitate, co-exist, etc. These fish are predators, they don't co-habitate except to eat. And if they are not eating each other they are eating other prey fish. Get real folks. Your home tank is not a reality. Its putting an animal into an unnatural situation and you think its "normal" behavor. Good grief.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its well known fact juveniles congregate together for safety reasons. When the flood rolls in they are thrust together, but as maturity sets in, they separate as individuals or form small groups. This allows them to hunt in packs or in cases where they go off as individuals they wait to pounce on a prey or in cases like S. sanchezi or S. spilopleura they mix in with Pygocentrus and live off those fishes killings and remnants from the feast. That doesn't mean they co-habitate. That means they use stealth for a free meal including biting their benefactors.

Yes if your Serrasalmus sp. live together its a success if its over 1 year. A lifetime if they live past 2 years. After 3 years, well, its a success, just ignore the deaths and bitten fins.







Or in the famous words of OZ, pay no attention to that man behind the curtain.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> a arm-chaired hobbyist :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you call me?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

As for publishing anything from SC, not a chance. He's not a published authority. And unless he can withstand peer review in the science circles, he's just another hobbyist spouting off tank recipes.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

hastatus said:


> I don't see anything about any boards, just about what is being portrayed as 'facts' by some followers from a different board.
> 
> I think the problem here is, to much is being made of what happens in an aquario and the people who are out in the field and write about these things are being largely ignored. I never knew that owing many species of piranas make you an exspurt. You can own many cars, doesn't mean you know how to repair them.
> 
> ...


where did anyone say that by owning many piranhas one is an "exspurt"?? i never saw that... no one is discrediting anyones work... like i said in my earlier post if this is science experiments must go on cause i have never heard of one person's work being held as "the way" especially when u have variables that can not be controlled by the owner scientist hobbyist wutever u want to call it. what do u call it when reds are kept in a same tank? i always thought of it as being co habbitation but now i see that i was mistakened in that and would like to know what the proper termonology for that is. also wasnt it thought a long time ago that caribe couldn't be kept together because of their aggressive nature... same with spilos and macs... there are so much to be learned i dont see how u can discredit or look down upon the efforts hobbyist attempt to make. i may be misinterpreting what u said but that is what i took away from teh quoted post. and i believe the hobby starts and die with us the hobbyist.. as noted from your thread asking for assistance in keeping piranhas legal in oregon...


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> Yea, but if SC's branti experiment is right and he goes by saying that if you introduce them all together when they are babies, Serrasalmus brandtii can be together..Dude, people proved that the world was not flat..
> 
> If SC does prove that his bandti experiment works, then you should change the information on your website..Anyway, the person at waterwolves has them for over a year and half now..That is a long time..I seen a pic, no torn fins..
> 
> ...


Note to asian_redtail_catfish
SC isn't trying to alter the piranha universe and make Frank change HIS website. SC is conducting experiments in his aquarium. Frank is now talking about what happens outside of the aquarium. There isn't really a comparison. SC doesn't even know for sure what is going to happen when he attempts Co-Existance of these 2 species. SC is a friend and I'm all for supporting him but even SC wouldn't appreciate you second guessing Frank.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

so how does BBQ pacu taste







. i want BBQ oscar mmmmmmmm


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i wanna say b4 my words are taken out of context and blow outta proportion that frank i respect what u do for the hobby and the knowledge that you have but sometime the lil people make the difference.. like if shoe breeds his irritans... sometimes the excitement and commitment hobbyists have makes all of the difference... and i dont want people to think that the newbie thinks he's on a high horse because i dont... i just express wut i feel and this is what i think.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> so how does BBQ pacu taste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm Pacu. That's a really good question...


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> i wanna say b4 my words are taken out of context and blow outta proportion that frank i respect what u do for the hobby and the knowledge that you have but sometime the lil people make the difference.. like if shoe breeds his irritans... sometimes the excitement and commitment hobbyists have makes all of the difference... and i dont want people to think that the newbie thinks he's on a high horse because i dont...* i just express wut i feel and this is what i think.*
> [snapback]863076[/snapback]​


Nobody asked you what you think,









J/k


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 33truballa33 Posted Today, 08:42 PM
> 
> where did anyone say that by owning many piranhas one is an "exspurt"?? i never saw that... no one is discrediting anyones work... like i said in my earlier post if this is science experiments must go on cause i have never heard of one person's work being held as "the way" especially when u have variables that can not be controlled by the owner scientist hobbyist wutever u want to call it.* what do u call it when reds are kept in a same tank? *i always thought of it as being co habbitation but now i see that i was mistakened in that and would like to know what the proper termonology for that is. also wasnt it thought a long time ago that caribe couldn't be kept together because of their aggressive nature... same with spilos and macs... there are so much to be learned i dont see how u can discredit or look down upon the efforts hobbyist attempt to make. i may be misinterpreting what u said but that is what i took away from teh quoted post. and i believe the hobby starts and die with us the hobbyist.. as noted from your thread asking for assistance in keeping piranhas legal in oregon...


If you had been actually reading everything I wrote and also at OPEFE, piranas DON'T SHOAL IN THE USUAL SENSE. They form GROUPS. Got it?

Your also mixing up Co-habitation as it applies in a tank to the reality of fish on what they are actually doing. That's where your confusion lies. My advocacy pertaining to piranas in Oregon has nothing to do with this discussion.

I'm not sure where you are getting the 'caribe' information. I have always stated at OPEFE species should not be mixed. People do it, but that is not a natural situation for the fish to be with nattereri or piraya. Indeed it invites disaster each time its tried. Not to mention the disease/parasite issues. If anything, I have remained consistent throughout the years in my message to hobbyists. I can't exactly say that about other people.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i never said shoal







but gotcha.. ill use "group" instead


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i think brendan is pleased with what his little post has done....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pacu is like a poor man's lamb chop.







Flavor is similar in my opinion.

Co-habitate, shoal all the same thing. It implies something which the fish does not do naturally.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

From experience, my rhoms and spilos are always trying to kill each other even with a divider in my tanks.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

After reading all these posts. Brandan good luck on your mix. In regards my finding nemo post.....Captain P and his troops will feed on a $20 clown fish purely for my enjoyment. Gawd I will love seeing a good clown fish ripped to shreds. Wow won't it be such a travesity. Oh all you bleeding hearts I'll post the video for you. Oh man, maybe a baby rhom to when they get bigger. I like my p's to eat well.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> jamesdelanoche Posted Today, 08:57 PM
> i think brendan is pleased with what his little post has done....


Actually, it worked out quite nicely. It shows how little he knows.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

is it just me? or am i totally wrong. i thought that cohabitate means to live together, that’s what i've been taught in school all my life. cohabitate is to live together in the same place/habitat. i live with my roommates, we cohabitate, we don’t shoal and we're no group. if i'm wrong, then what i've learned high school and college is wrong!


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

idontknow said:


> is it just me? or am i totally wrong. i thought that cohabitate means to live together, that's what i've been taught in school all my life. cohabitate is to live together in the same place/habitat. i live with my roommates, we cohabitate, we don't shoal and we're no group. if i'm wrong, then what i've learned high school and college is wrong!
> [snapback]863167[/snapback]​


Main Entry: cohabitate
Part of Speech: verb
Definition: to live together, though not married; cohabit

Source: Webster's New Millennium™ Dictionary of English, Preview Edition (v 0.9.5)
Copyright © 2003, 2004 Lexico Publishing Group, LLC

He's got a point there frank. Piranha's can live together and they aren't usually married.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

WOW! I dont know what will happen to his P's. Maybe they will die or live together, or have an unhappy life. It's wrong to kill one's pets for enjoyment. I dont care where you live or where your from, IT's Wrong. But if this is was an experment done with planning then it would be okay or not depending who you ask. Now giving RESPECT to the peeps who know more then me and must of us about P's, I will say it's better to learn from another's mistake then to learn it from yourself. I am a newb and sometimes I'm a bit worried about posting because I do not want to get a beating, but you know what it's okay to me, as long as what is to be told to me is said with respect.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> KrazyCrusader Posted Today, 09:36 PM
> QUOTE(idontknow @ Jan 25 2005, 11:32 PM)
> is it just me? or am i totally wrong. i thought that cohabitate means to live together, that's what i've been taught in school all my life. cohabitate is to live together in the same place/habitat. i live with my roommates, we cohabitate, we don't shoal and we're no group. if i'm wrong, then what i've learned high school and college is wrong!
> 
> ...


Turn up the heat or don't feed your p's and you'll quickly find out why the term "cohabitate" doesn't apply according to your humanistic definition.

Your high school is right and your college is right, but your no ichthyologist or biologist, so your wrong.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll be brief. If anyone wants to know what an experiment is, feel free to ask (or google it, that's good science...).

This is not an experiment. I wasted 36 too many words on this topic....:laugh:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mike316 said:


> why does anyone reply to Brendan threads. all he does is argue with everyone. Brendan you are a ASS CLOWN!!! That fish ain't going to last you stupid twit. You will go to the gas station and buy some cheap sun glasses and get home and all that will be left is the head you JACK ASS!!!
> [snapback]862790[/snapback]​


hes a troll, cant help it


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> acestro Posted Today, 10:23 PM
> I'll be brief. If anyone wants to know what an experiment is, feel free to ask (or google it, that's good science...).
> 
> This is not an experiment. I wasted 36 too many words on this topic....


I did everyone a favor and googled it for them.







Of course acestro, you know they will making something out of #2.


















> The noun "experiment" has 3 senses in WordNet.
> 
> 1. experiment, experimentation -- (the act of conducting a controlled test or investigation)
> 2. experiment, experimentation -- (the testing of an idea; "it was an experiment in living"; "not all experimentation is done in laboratories")
> 3. experiment -- (a venture at something new or different; "as an experiment he decided to grow a beard")


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Turn up the heat or don't feed your p's and you'll quickly find out why the term "cohabitate" doesn't apply according to your humanistic definition.
> 
> Your high school is right and your college is right, but your no ichthyologist or biologist, so your wrong.:laugh:
> [snapback]863260[/snapback]​


I did what you told me too and all my Piranha's ate each other. I full expect you to replace all the Piranha's your advice cost me. Your advice has become dangerous.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> I did what you told me too and all my Piranha's ate each other. I full expect you to replace all the Piranha's your advice cost me. Your advice has become dangerous.
> [snapback]863285[/snapback]​










ah..shut up already..you whiney


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i'd like to see those pygos get mashed by the the serra on photo, hehehehehe. i would called it kick ass, badass, or anything alike!


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

hope it works out and don't forget to get some pics.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

why does anyone reply to Brendan threads. all he does is argue with everyone. Brendan you are a ASS CLOWN!!! That fish ain't going to last you stupid twit. You will go to the gas station and buy some cheap sun glasses and get home and all that will be left is the head you JACK ASS!!!

mike mike your **** the clown your a twit id break you so fast, twit thats what your mom call you when your not doing her right in the sack.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

you have decided to let p's kill other p's what a waste of good p's that someone else could take care of instead of a useless killing......someone on the admin please do something about this guy.....all he does is start trouble with people......this post as a 1st example......

all i did was say how im trying somthing out and people like u start an arguement by saying your an ass dont do that bla bla i just say stuff back from what people started so get some education u hill billy and know waht u are talking about. all u guys have to do is say dont do it wont work then theres onthers who say good luck then theres u guys so am i starting trouble go sleep with your sister or wack off to your fish


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Brendan,

You may want to put quotes around your 1st paragraphs in the two posts above mine. It took me a second to figure out you were quoting someone and not talking about yourself in the third person!

To quote: quote enter text  /quote with the quote parts in square brackets.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

FormulatedFire said:


> brendan your a post whore.....everytime i check a topic you got some useless commment on there that someone else already said.....and now you have decided to let p's kill other p's what a waste of good p's that someone else could take care of instead of a useless killing......someone on the admin please do something about this guy.....all he does is start trouble with people......this post as a 1st example......
> [snapback]862559[/snapback]​


all i did was say how im trying somthing out and people like u start an arguement by saying your an ass dont do that bla bla i just say stuff back from what people started so get some education u hill billy and know waht u are talking about. all u guys have to do is say dont do it wont work then theres others who say good luck then theres u guys so am i starting trouble go sleep with your sister or wack off to your fish


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> AHHH sh*t i dint read the last page and missed the comparison above my other post damn...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mike mike your **** the clown your a twit id break you so fast, twit thats what your mom call you when your not doing her right in the sack


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Brendan said:


> mike mike your **** the clown your a twit id break you so fast, twit thats what your mom call you when your not doing her right in the sack
> [snapback]863506[/snapback]​


Id relax if I was you before you find yourself in the padded room.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

have you guys never been told not to do something because it cant be done but then tried anyway just in case you can make it work? its human nature to try to prove people wrong.

Brendan, your fish, your risk, i say good luck. i wouldnt do it myself though, i still get in everyday and quickly make sure that all of my Ps are still alive so adding to that worry would drive drive me nuts!

everyone states how different fish have different personalities which dictate how aggressive they are so maybe you will be lucky with the ones you have, maybe not. 
i would just say to TRY to keep an eye on them and remove either species before it gets worse. the real test will be once they have settled and start trying to dominate each other to set up a pecking order, this will be when the trouble will probably begin. 
i dont know if fast feeder fish would help to keep them occupied because as i said it will be down to dominance and also territory which will cause the fighting and not hunger. 
please keep us updated though and let us know how you get on, if it is working then less us know about what your doing to maintain the tank aswel (level of feeding, times of water changes etc) as it may highlight what can be done to house these together.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Hmm. My money's on the reds!

Let's start the betting!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Id relax if I was you before you find yourself in the padded room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the padded room first? A rotten apple stays rotten, no matter how many chances you give it...

To anyone who wants to prove serra's can be kept in a group - if you want to prove anything at all, repeat the test at least a couple of dozen times under identical circumstances, and report the outcome. Maybe then you have evidence that potentially has any value/meaning - an isolated case says nothing and means nothing.
If I manage to keep a Rhom alive in brackish water for a while, does that mean it's a brackish water species? Same applies to all the "experiments" people talk about.
Use your brains, people - you don't have logic and common sense for no reason...


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

I THINK WE NEED PICS OF THIS SERRA COLLECTOR GEEZER.
I WOULD SAY THAT ALL OF HIS MIXED SERRA TANKS ARE BEING KEPT A 70*,
BY KEEPING THEM COLD ALSO SUPPRESING THIER AGGRESION.
WHAT YA THINK FRANK SOUND LIKE WHAT HES DOING.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Don't ask me, I don't have that kind of experience.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Don't ask me, I don't have that kind of experience.:laugh:
> [snapback]863643[/snapback]​


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Don't ask me, I don't have that kind of experience.:laugh:
> [snapback]863643[/snapback]​










i knew you werent the real frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Death in #'s Posted Today, 08:23 AM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Jan 26 2005, 09:41 AM)
> Don't ask me, I don't have that kind of experience.
> 
> *i knew you werent the real frank *


I know, sad eh?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

good luck and i hope your fish make it. i'm inclined to say it won't work, but as we all say time and time again around here. all p's have different personalities. i suppose there is a chance in the billions that the fish you have together have randomly compatable personalities against all odds.......even though it's a rhom and pygos







you'd probably win the lottery before they shoal successfully but hey, keep a close eye on them and break up the party if they start to get really militant with one another and hopefully no one will be hurt in the process. i respect the daring and inquisitive nature you're demonstrating, but please break them up if it gets too violent in there. i do think a rhom can work with reds but that's like a tank the size of a school bus where they don't have to interact even daily or weekly. i know i wouldn't try it in my tank, but hey, wtf?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I know, sad eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










very


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Brendan said:


> mike mike your **** the clown your a twit id break you so fast, twit thats what your mom call you when your not doing her right in the sack
> [snapback]863506[/snapback]​


wow ur cool


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I personally tried serra w/ pygos before...but ended up w/ the same result...a freaking 1/2 eaten fish......What we are trying to do here at 
P-Fury is to give advises that would benifits the fish most...you do what you like...and do whatever pleases you...your money...your fish....but when you ended w/ a f*cking dead or 1/2 eaten fish...don't come back here and start whining, bitching about it...we warn you...because by then...we wouldn't give a f*ck...


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Great Post








keep us updated dude








good luck


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> I THINK WE NEED PICS OF THIS SERRA COLLECTOR GEEZER.
> I WOULD SAY THAT ALL OF HIS MIXED SERRA TANKS ARE BEING KEPT A 70*,
> BY KEEPING THEM COLD ALSO SUPPRESING THIER AGGRESION.
> WHAT YA THINK FRANK SOUND LIKE WHAT HES DOING.
> [snapback]863633[/snapback]​


Don't call him a Geezer. He's in his thirtys. He's not old. What did he ever do to you to convince you that you needed to insult him? If SC's a Geezer then what is Frank? I think Frank is older than SC by quite a bit


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Actually, KC, older, smarter and far more wiser to you.









The purpose of OPEFE here at PFURY is to educate people on the proper treatment of fishes. What to expect and suggestions on what not to do based on experience, common sense and recognized and authenticated behavior of the fish by established, recognized researchers. Ignore that, you'll wind up with a 1/2 eaten fish as mentioned before or at a minium a fish with fins pretty much lawn mowered.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Don't call him a Geezer. He's in his thirtys. He's not old. What did he ever do to you to convince you that you needed to insult him? If SC's a Geezer then what is Frank? I think Frank is older than SC by quite a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Need for Old man Jokes


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I think this thread has served it's purpose and not much more can be gained from it. I'm sure another thread will be coming soon with the resolution of his "experiment" Can we lock it?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Why exactly would we lock this thread? Im sure you have much to report back to Allan. Tell him I said Hi. What people need to understand is that these so called "experiments" are nothing of the sort. They are hobbiests attempting to do what hasnt been done so they can post about it on some message board. The only reason to toss 3 reds and a rhom in a 75 gallon is to be able to post "look what I did!!" "everyone.....Look at me!!!" It is pathetic. There is no value to be had by doing this. It proves nothing. People have tried and failed at the exact same thing. Even if one tank can support this because the fish are docle means nothing because the other 99 attempts end in disaster. So what is the point in trying?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Tell SC I said whaddup as well.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

u guys should tell him urselves


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Brendan said:


> so far its been alomst 2 days sence i put 3 agressive red bellys in with my black they fought for abit but now they stopped fighting and are all swimming around
> [snapback]862357[/snapback]​


wow 2 days - your a genius, I wonder why more people dont try this?









have fun with your piranhas, I predict they won't last all that long


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

There you go! I'm sure that SC would love to hear from you both!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They key thing here folks is (and acestro said it well) these are NOT experiments.

Since I privately received a PM regarding my "go somewhere else". My remark stands. If you enter someone's home and don't like what is being said, the only reasonable thing to do is "leave". The rude guest is the one that stays and continues to flame an issue for the sole purpose of disrupting the factual flow of information. I'm glad some hobbyists are attempting to keep Serrasalmus sp. together to disprove science and other published accounts. More power to them. But don't think for one minute 1 fish tank in a home is going to be accepted as PROOF for every other Serrasalmus species out there.

As I said earlier, OPEFE purpose here is to give you the information as it is known currently by science and the warnings that go with it when attempting such things as mixing species. Other than that, if you want to damage your fish or your reputation, by all means, do it. I didn't buy your fish and I certainly will not waste my money. Lastly, I have nothing to prove. The vast majority of PFURY members are sophisticated enough to figure out for themselves what is real and what is once in awhile. As for SC's members continuously bringing up his name to me in public and private. I seriously look at why you are doing this. To me, its an attempt to ignite forum wars and that is childish and very immature. To those of you that I wrote in private PM, you know our feelings and thoughts on bringing up topics that are geared for starting arguments. Publicly, I wish SC well in his attempts to breed fish in his home tank, but that is not science and only substantiates Hiroshe Azuma published articles in science. Is SC wrong for attempting to publicly show people his fish "SHOAL" using his words. It is not wrong so long as he doesn't make it a given that his species of Serrasalmus will do the same in your tank. That is where the fallacy is. I have already defined "shoal" for you all. And that word is not applicable to piranas and certainly not worth getting a stink over.

Otherwise, privately, I don't really give a damn. I got bigger fish to fry and to stay on target with the factual information than be sidetracked with board wars that are in 1 person's mind.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> Why exactly would we lock this thread? Im sure you have much to report back to Allan. Tell him I said Hi. What people need to understand is that these so called "experiments" are nothing of the sort. They are hobbiests attempting to do what hasnt been done so they can post about it on some message board. The only reason to toss 3 reds and a rhom in a 75 gallon is to be able to post "look what I did!!" "everyone.....Look at me!!!" It is pathetic. There is no value to be had by doing this. It proves nothing. People have tried and failed at the exact same thing. Even if one tank can support this because the fish are docle means nothing because the other 99 attempts end in disaster. So what is the point in trying?
> [snapback]864211[/snapback]​


Is your Irritan Cohab a "Hey look at me" kind of experiment? I agree with you though on the fact that there is no point in putting a Rhom with Reds.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> They key thing here folks is (and acestro said it well) these are NOT experiments.
> 
> Since I privately received a PM regarding my "go somewhere else". My remark stands. If you enter someone's home and don't like what is being said, the only reasonable thing to do is "leave". The rude guest is the one that stays and continues to flame an issue for the sole purpose of disrupting the factual flow of information. I'm glad some hobbyists are attempting to keep Serrasalmus sp. together to disprove science and other published accounts. More power to them. But don't think for one minute 1 fish tank in a home is going to be accepted as PROOF for every other Serrasalmus species out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Is your Irritan Cohab a "Hey look at me" kind of experiment? I agree with you though on the fact that there is no point in putting a Rhom with Reds.
> [snapback]864292[/snapback]​


I posted once about that tank in the 4 months I have had it and only in an existing thread about irritans breeding. I hardley think that constitutes a " look at me" experiment...and I never said it was an experiment at all. Im not delusional enough to believe I am conducting some type of experiment. I am not documenting anthing, I have no controls, it is just a tank that I enjoy. It is pretty comon knowledge that juvy serras of the same species will tollerate eachother much better than mature fish so 4 months is nothing. I think there is a difference between mixing pygos and serras and having a single species tank.....even in your blatent attempt to promote SC and his site he stated that his fish were stripped of fins in that mixed tank...to me that doesnt seem like a successful tank for a hobbiest that cares about his fish.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> I posted once about that tank in the 4 months I have had it and only in an existing thread about irritans breeding. I hardley think that constitutes a " look at me" experiment...and I never said it was an experiment at all. Im not delusional enough to believe I am conducting some type of experiment. I am not documenting anthing, I have no controls, it is just a tank that I enjoy. It is pretty comon knowledge that juvy serras of the same species will tollerate eachother much better than mature fish so 4 months is nothing. I think there is a difference between mixing pygos and serras and having a single species tank.....even in your blatent attempt to promote SC and his site he stated that his fish were stripped of fins in that mixed tank...to me that doesnt seem like a successful tank for a hobbiest that cares about his fish.
> [snapback]864329[/snapback]​


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

*Brendan*, why would u ask for advice about puting these 2 species together and then do it anyways??









Also, there is no timeframe for this to be successful or unsuccessful...even if it lasts a month or 2 or 3, the aggression is still going to be present (because of natural instinct) and there will always be the possibility of walking up to your tank one day and there be a dead piranha or 2. you dont have the adequate tank space required to try soemthing like this..especially with the already large specimans that u have.

at one point or another this will 'fail'...that I can garauntee (due to your piranha sizes and tank size)

oh well, I guess


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

JesseD said:


> there will always be the possibility of walking up to your tank one day and there be a dead piranha or 2. [snapback]864394[/snapback]​


Isn't this true with any piranha tank?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Some genius once posted a simile for this. I don't remember who it was, but whoever it was speak up!

It was something like "the aggression is like being gay. If you're gay you can cover it for a while and date women, but you know you really want a man."


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

Hahah... this post is hilarious


----------



## SKYCHOU (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi guys, this is my first time to post here.I just want to share my experiecne maybe it is not the right way to feed them.

I have my 13 P.natter(the biggest one is 6" the smallest is about 3") ,1 S.gibbus(6"+), 1 S.rhom(3") 1 P.piraya(4") for about half a year.
First they were all in a 1.5mx0.6mx0.6m tank, and I find that the S.gibbus is so agressive and mean. It bite the biggest size of P.natter fist, and cause him serious hurt almost bite off the flesh on it back.So I seperate the injuried P.natter in other tank at once.Then the S.gibbus change its target to the second size P.natter.So finally I give up feeding the S.gibbus with others and seperate it to aonther tank. 
But what make me amazing is that the S.rhom didn't cause big damage to the others just like Brendan's word there is not cut but only chase between them.
In my opinion, I think that maybe the size of the S.rhom is not big enough to theaten the P.natter.And the growing rate of the Pygocentrus spp is much faster than the Serrasalmus spp, so maybe the balance situation in my tank may maintain for a long time until the S.rhom become a big guy , just guess!! Maybe when my P.natters grow much bigger than S.gibbus one, i will put the S.gibbus back to see if I can having them together.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm not too in to piranhas (they're illegal where I am anyhow). But it seems that this is a hot topic that resurfaces. Old p-fish members will remember that the wheel is being re-invented here....

http://forums.waterwolves.com/index.php?showtopic=7153&hl=

http://forums.waterwolves.com/index.php?showtopic=5353&st=40

Seems to me that those who do not study history are doomed to repeat it. Hey, I must be the first person ever to say that!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

History? what's that? I want a 10g tank full of serrasalmus and pygo's together. It can be done you know. They are found that way in the wild so why can't it be done in my 10g tank? I'll prove it so long as I have a steady, free supply of piranas to make my expuriment wurk.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

hey frank dont u think that for all those p's a 10g is a little big. i saw this awsome 5g tank at my lfs for $6 yesterday. i would put a couple of rhoms in there wiht some rbp's i just would make sure it has good filteration. i am going to try to pack as many p's in that 5g tank as i can see what happens. lol this topic is getting old. i feel like we r talking to a wall. if he isnt going to listen to the advise of some one who has had p's and studdied p's for 40 yrs he isnt going to listen to anyone. why bother with him.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> shoe997bed263 Posted Today, 05:24 AM
> hey frank dont u think that for all those p's a 10g is a little big. i saw this awsome 5g tank at my lfs for $6 yesterday. i would put a couple of rhoms in there wiht some rbp's i just would make sure it has good filteration. i am going to try to pack as many p's in that 5g tank as i can see what happens. lol this topic is getting old. i feel like we r talking to a wall. if he isnt going to listen to the advise of some one who has had p's and studdied p's for 40 yrs he isnt going to listen to anyone. *why bother with him. *


There you go meesin' with my fun. Ok, I'll get serious again. Because there are other newbies here reading the information. As acestro pointed out above, it doesn't matter how many times we can tell people not to do something that can potential harm their p's. They do it anyway and it always starts out the same way........_I saw pictures, I heard, can it be done, etc. _ So, as professionals and sincere hobbyists, we continue driving the same message again over and over again with the many others that will listen and hopefully have undamaged fish in their care.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Actually I think its time to give the guy a break.. Perhaps saying "They said it couldnt be done" was a volatile statement to the members on the board especially since the introduction of these fish hasnt been but a few days. What we all need to recognize is that people will always do what they want regardless of the popular and most times factual evidence. I think if he had some type of documented and long term evidence of these fish living together it would of make this topic result in being 6 pages.. Guys please give this topic a rest..I hope the moderator actually closes this thread and hopefully you guys give Brendan a break and focus on the topic of piranha keeping.
Thanks!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kilohead36 said:


> Actually I think its time to give the guy a break.. Perhaps saying "They said it couldnt be done" was a volatile statement to the members on the board especially since the introduction of these fish hasnt been but a few days. What we all need to recognize is that people will always do what they want regardless of the popular and most times factual evidence. I think if he had some type of documented and long term evidence of these fish living together it would of make this topic result in being 6 pages.. Guys please give this topic a rest..I hope the moderator actually closes this thread and hopefully you guys give Brendan a break and focus on the topic of piranha keeping.
> Thanks!
> [snapback]866034[/snapback]​


You are right about not giving that much attention to threads like this, but unlike Brendan, most of us take our hobby serious - some may go a bit overboard, I agree, but in the end all we are looking for is the best for our fish.
And then to see some schmuck deliberately putting incompatible fish together in too small a tank (only to raise a stink and to show off some mad experiment that was already dead before it was born), ignoring all the sensible advice people have been giving him in this *and other threads*, it's no surprise people get agitated.

Besides that, Brendan has been a pain in the ass ever since he signed up, posting completely useless remarks, irritating and flaming other members and ignoring staff warnings to chill out - add his "experiment" to this, and you have a ticking time bomb, a very volitile one.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I also see no purpose to closing out the thread. Indeed, go to another thread if this one is not your cup of tea. Having said that, the key thing here is for people to see how passionate true hobbyists are about their fish. It's my desire and hope by those reading this, they can learn how to properly care for their fish. Also to discover for themselves how often this type of expuriment has been gone over and over again. IF anything, I'd like to see PFURY members accept that while a handful of hobbyists do try to break natures rules, its good for the members here to see for themselves how the majority agrees that nature's rules are there for a reason. Either we follow them as ethical hobbyists or we don't. It's one thing to atttempt to put 2 species together for breeding purposes in controlled situations. Its completely different to put them together with multi-species to create an Amazon biotope. Even Public Aquariums have measured success, but we are talking thousands of gallons. Something hobbyists don't have in their home.

So its up to you folks to decide whether or not you carry the badge "hobbyists" or "piranha aquarists". Those that know the nature of the beast and practice good care know which badge they wear.


----------



## mike316 (Jun 6, 2004)

sorry brendan brenda what ever you call yourself . IT WON'T WORK. is that better or maybe you should stick to collecting your barbie dolls. your next post will proably be," can I mix and play with barbie dolls and g.i. joe dolls at the same time?" I really think the post about you might end up in a padded room is on the money NUMB NUTS!!!


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

mike316 said:


> sorry brendan brenda what ever you call yourself . IT WON'T WORK. is that better or maybe you should stick to collecting your barbie dolls. your next post will proably be," can I mix and play with barbie dolls and g.i. joe dolls at the same time?" I really think the post about you might end up in a padded room is on the money NUMB NUTS!!!
> [snapback]866409[/snapback]​


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Brenda's next thread is gonna be " They said it couldnt be done, they wer right."


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Yo man, I honestly speak from experience when I say, This sh*t aint gunna work. I've tried 3 Rhoms and a Caribe (all around 4-5") I had to sell'em all. I tried 3 10" Gold Spilos and I had to sell 2. Both experiments in a 75g. Trust me man, it will work for a week or so but once you see one of them get fvcked up you'll be like sheeit, I gotta get these motherfvckers out. I'll tell you one thing tho, watchin those big bad Spilos fight was nuts.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

heres a pic of what I did when I didn't trust yall.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

here's a pic of the attempted Spilo shoal...


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

It's only a matter of time. Frank will be telling you Spilo's don't shoal. It's not possible to post anything Serra Related with the word shoal and have it slip by him.

I also have a comment regarding 10 gallon tanks. If you have enough fish in the 10 gallon tank that they don't have enough room to successfully bite each other that could be considered a success by some


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

It can't be done. Eventually it will fail.
wes


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> KrazyCrusader Posted Yesterday, 11:24 PM
> It's only a matter of time. Frank will be telling you Spilo's don't shoal. It's not possible to post anything Serra Related with the word shoal and have it slip by him.
> 
> I also have a comment regarding 10 gallon tanks. If you have enough fish in the 10 gallon tank that they don't have enough room to successfully bite each other that could be considered a success by some


Wow, nothing slips by you does it?


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Hee hee hee. It took you saying it like 10 times however I've finally it it through my head not to call Spilos or Macs SHoaling fish. THey are a "bunch o' fish in a tank







"


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> KrazyCrusader Posted Today, 12:41 AM
> Hee hee hee. It took you saying it like 10 times however I've finally it it through my head not to call Spilos or Macs SHoaling fish. *THey are a "bunch o' fish in a tank " *


Interesting, so far you are the only person outside of PFURY that has actually got it right on what people think they see.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I have never seen Spilos, Macs, Sanchezi's or any other Serra's Shoal. This is due to the fact I haven't had the chance to witness any of this stuff first hand. My Red Bellies Like each other


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

It just blows my mind to think

that people are acting like Frank

dosent know what he is talking about.

Maybe I can help

Hes been working with them for

OVER 40 f*cking YEARS YOU RETARDS


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> psychofish21 Posted Today, 02:24 AM
> It just blows my mind to think
> 
> that people are acting like Frank
> ...


That's alright psychofish21. KC is following a different drummer. And its more important for him to make light of this discussion and what experience is about than it is to acknowledge what others that have tried these expuriments have said. In otherwords, he's focused on me (the tree) and ignoring the rest (the forest) or to put it another way; You can lead a donkey tugging and pulling to water......but you can't make them drink it. I'm sure he is getting a good review and applause from those behind the scenes egging him on.:laugh:


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

id try to put like 3 brandti's in my 175 but i dont wanna waste my money so im gonna just get a rhom........... in the end im sure u will kick urself in the ass or have a tank of damaged fish. eather way good luck


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I had a dream last night that someone gave me 5 baby rhoms and I had no space for them. So the whole dream was me trying to make dividers in my tanks so I could house them. I woke up stressed out.
 






. This site has turned me into an obbsess.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> That's alright psychofish21. KC is following a different drummer. And its more important for him to make light of this discussion and what experience is about than it is to acknowledge what others that have tried these expuriments have said. In otherwords, he's focused on me (the tree) and ignoring the rest (the forest) or to put it another way; You can lead a donkey tugging and pulling to water......but you can't make them drink it. I'm sure he is getting a good review and applause from those behind the scenes egging him on.:laugh:
> [snapback]867443[/snapback]​










much respect to you frank...but this guy...wow...


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> I had a dream last night that someone gave me 5 baby rhoms and I had no space for them. So the whole dream was me trying to make dividers in my tanks so I could house them. I woke up stressed out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too this site is very informative but this topic is getting out of hand. Brendan you mentioned tolive and learn but you can't possibly house them in a 75 gallon tank and monitor them 24/7. I'm pretty sure you have life and try not to proceed with this experiment cuz you won't be able to succeed, this won't last very long i'm sure your aware of that if not then you must be a douche


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

There can be alot of aggression but I have heard from quite a few people that they have been having decent luck with Brandti's "Tolerating" each other in a 75 Gallon or larger Tank. Most of the things I have heard of been with 4+ Fish in the tanks together. The tanks I've seen pictures of in many cases have nipped fins on 1 or more fish. Putting Brandti's together could be risky as they don't have tons of tolerance for each other but if you are willing to take the risk it would be a beautiful site to see the fish together.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> That's alright psychofish21. KC is following a different drummer. And its more important for him to make light of this discussion and what experience is about than it is to acknowledge what others that have tried these expuriments have said. In otherwords, he's focused on me (the tree) and ignoring the rest (the forest) or to put it another way; You can lead a donkey tugging and pulling to water......but you can't make them drink it. I'm sure he is getting a good review and applause from those behind the scenes egging him on.:laugh:
> [snapback]867443[/snapback]​


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> That's alright psychofish21. KC is following a different drummer. And its more important for him to make light of this discussion and what experience is about than it is to acknowledge what others that have tried these expuriments have said. In otherwords, he's focused on me (the tree) and ignoring the rest (the forest) or to put it another way; You can lead a donkey tugging and pulling to water......but you can't make them drink it. I'm sure he is getting a good review and applause from those behind the scenes egging him on.:laugh:
> [snapback]867443[/snapback]​


Are you calling me a donkey? That's not cool man. I do agree most of the time with the things that you say. The only times that the things we say differ usually result in something that I say then with you "correcting" me. You make it seem like you are George Bush and I'm the Democratic Party, and everything that you do I say is wrong and contradict you. That's not the case. Anyway back to the subject at hand.

Rhom + Red Bellies does not = Love. SO don't put them together!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KrazyCrusader.....to even consider yourself in the same sentence with Frank is histerical. Why cant you just let this go? Is the cold of Wisconsin getting to you.....I know it did me when I lived there. Im quite sure Frank could give a rats ass if you agree with him or not....you dont have the experience in this area to even carry his jock. Please...quit making a fool out of yourself...it is really quite sad.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

look, it's not going to work. weather disaster strikes now or in the long run, you cannot "SHOAL" serras and pygos. Just because a feeder hides under the filter and survives for 20 seconds in my tank does not make him part of my shoal. Soon enough either the rohm or red/reds will die. weather that be to day or 2 months from to day, it does not mean they can cohabitate.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

grosse gurle said:


> KrazyCrusader.....to even consider yourself in the same sentence with Frank is histerical. Why cant you just let this go? Is the cold of Wisconsin getting to you.....I know it did me when I lived there. Im quite sure Frank could give a rats ass if you agree with him or not....you dont have the experience in this area to even carry his jock. Please...quit making a fool out of yourself...it is really quite sad.
> [snapback]867977[/snapback]​


Wow you know what? You are totally right. I should have seen this coming. I'm just a N00b and I see clearly now your 133t Knowlege. Where I am a fool, you have assumed your obligation to tenderly embrace his "jock" as you have always envisioned.
I never insulted you so don't verbally abuse me.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> KrazyCrusader.....to even consider yourself in the same sentence with Frank is histerical. Why cant you just let this go? Is the cold of Wisconsin getting to you.....I know it did me when I lived there. Im quite sure Frank could give a rats ass if you agree with him or not....you dont have the experience in this area to even carry his jock. Please...quit making a fool out of yourself...it is really quite sad.


Excuse My humor ....
But that sh*t was Funny though , You gotta laugh cause you know he is right ...:laugh:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Wow you know what? You are totally right. I should have seen this coming. I'm just a N00b and I see clearly now your 133t Knowlege. Where I am a fool, you have assumed your obligation to tenderly embrace his "jock" as you have always envisioned.
> I never insulted you so don't verbally abuse me.
> [snapback]868076[/snapback]​


Where did I ever mention myself and my knowledge in my post? I was speaking about your attempt to equate your 2 months or reading and experience with Franks 40 years. Reading and experiencing are 2 different things. You have what......1 tank with Natts? Is that where all your knowledge comes from? Or are you simply regurgitating what others are telling you too? 
You see KC....If you have no experience with mixing pygos and serras (the original topic) or having a serra tank, why are you posting at all? Im sure you have read all about them but reading and having are 2 different things. 
I watch a lot football, I read a lot about football, but I'm not about to tell Brett how to throw a ball or play the position of quarterback. Im would not offer my opinion to him on how I think he killing the packers with his shitty interceptions and how he can correct it.......why.....because I dont know jack sh*t about *playing* quarterback in the pros.....just like you dont know jack sh*t about the waters you are treading in now.
I am all for reading and learning...but until you actually do something it is what is refered to as "book knowledge", and any college grad will tell you that book knowledge and experience do not equate.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This thread is still going?


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> Where did I ever mention myself and my knowledge in my post? *Where did I ever say I was Franks equal?* I was speaking about your attempt to equate your 2 months or reading and experience with Franks 40 years. Reading and experiencing are 2 different things. You have what......1 tank with Natts? Is that where all your knowledge comes from? Or are you simply regurgitating what others are telling you too? *Does it matter? 90% of the people on this site just "regurgitate rumors"*
> You see KC....If you have no experience with mixing pygos and serras (the original topic) or having a serra tank, why are you posting at all? *Does it really matter that much to you?* Im sure you have read all about them but reading and having are 2 different things.
> I watch a lot football, I read a lot about football, but I'm not about to tell Brett how to throw a ball or play the position of quarterback. Im would not offer my opinion to him on how I think he killing the packers with his shitty interceptions and how he can correct it*It's actually mostly due to the fact that our secondary defense isn't good. It's very challenging when the defense never gets any turnovers. *.......why.....because I dont know jack sh*t about *playing* quarterback in the pros.....just like you dont know jack sh*t about the waters you are treading in now.*I don't know jack sh*t? You just indicated that I'm book smart. Now I don't know jack sh*t?*
> I am all for reading and learning...but until you actually do something it is what is refered to as "book knowledge", and any college grad will tell you that book knowledge and experience do not equate. *I agree. Everyone who is ichthyologist raise your hand? Ok everyone who has a Masters in Biology raise your hand? Everyone with a Bachelors in Biology? Everyone that enjoys PIranha's as a hobby how about you? OK everyones hand goes up.*
> [snapback]868089[/snapback]​


Come on now seriously. THis is just a hobby for everyone here. Lets all just enjoy it together and please stop flaming me. I have said many times that I love this site. I don't need any members beating on me. I'm too easy of a target.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Come on now seriously. THis is just a hobby for everyone here. Lets all just enjoy it together and please stop flaming me. I have said many times that I love this site. I don't need any members beating on me. I'm too easy of a target.
> [snapback]868106[/snapback]​


You ask for it all the Time though Kc, If you wouldnt bring up Sc's name all the time and try to out-do Frank, I think you would be better off ....
And Gurke is right , You dont know jack sh*t , other than what you read at here or No Solicitation Allowed and what you take in from Allen ...
Im not even trying to pick on you , I think your cool , but you just dont know when to stop and just leave it alone ....
And P.S. Your thing with keeping us on our toes , I dont think is working very well , You keep getting your lunch handed to ya ...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> Where did I ever say I was Franks equal?


Equal? I dont think I said that. 


> I do agree most of the time with the things that you say.


Doesnt this sentence mean you are comparing your knowledge with Franks? If you dont agree with him then you must have more knowledge then him right?


> Does it matter? 90% of the people on this site just "regurgitate rumors"


I dont think that is the case with most people on this site. However most people with less then 2 months experience usually dont go offering advice about subjects they know nothing about.


> it's actually mostly due to the fact that our secondary defense isn't good. It's very challenging when the defense never gets any turnovers.


Every packer fan makes excuses for Bret. He is a good qb but he has lost the last 3 playoff games for the packers.


> I don't know jack sh*t? You just indicated that I'm book smart. Now I don't know jack sh*t?


Read my post again, Im sure it will come to you.


> I agree. Everyone who is ichthyologist raise your hand? Ok everyone who has a Masters in Biology raise your hand? Everyone with a Bachelors in Biology? Everyone that enjoys PIranha's as a hobby how about you? OK everyones hand goes up.


Everyone with more than 2 month experience and more than one species raise your hand


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Can I retire now? I did my part for Oregon and its piranas.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> This thread is still going?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i was just thinkin the same thing


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Why lock it? Not everyday we get a thread this long with nothing new.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Why lock it? Not everyday we get a thread this long with nothing new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










have you ever read one of filo's threads


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: have you ever read one of filo's threads
> [snapback]868194[/snapback]​


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Death in #'s Posted Today, 04:51 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Jan 28 2005, 06:49 PM)
> Why lock it? Not everyday we get a thread this long with nothing new.
> 
> ...


In the words of Scotty in Star Trek........_There be Twins (whales) Captain!_


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Can I retire now? I did my part for Oregon and its piranas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now you gotta do california


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

OK...It's been (5) days since Brendan put these fish together and (3) since the original post...What's your status report Brendan?

I all well in your 75gl????


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> WorldBelow07 Posted Today, 05:14 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Jan 28 2005, 03:44 PM)
> Can I retire now? I did my part for Oregon and its piranas.
> 
> ...


All ready lived there. The police (and fish & Game) wouldn't know a p if it bit them on the ass. I had them in my home and none 1 of them could ID the fish. Anyway, lower California (below Santa Barbara) is the problem area. P's can live there in the water.


----------



## mike316 (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah BRENDA!!!! HOW'S THE FISH. The thing is dead if it's been three days and no comment, he must not want to eat his words!!!! THIS THREAD ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

hastatus said:


> All ready lived there. The police (and fish & Game) wouldn't know a p if it bit them on the ass. I had them in my home and none 1 of them could ID the fish. Anyway, lower California (below Santa Barbara) is the problem area. P's can live there in the water.
> [snapback]868370[/snapback]​


i live in southern cali


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

It won't work. You can't even have 2 Blacks together let alone in a tank with Red's. The reds won't team up and "care" about each other as the black kills them all. If you want to see it happen and you "care" about your fish don't sleep and watch that tank.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

brendan, update please bro! I need updates!

Man i had to scroll through eight pages to see if there was an update of ANY kind. Nope, just a bunch of lame stupid stuff. How uncouth you guys. Bunch of whiny babies. pages 3 - 7 (worthless garbage)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> sKuz Posted Today, 01:11 PM
> *brendan, update please bro! I need updates!*
> 
> Man i had to scroll through eight pages to see if there was an update of ANY kind. Nope, just a bunch of lame stupid stuff. How uncouth you guys. Bunch of whiny babies. pages 3 - 7 (worthless garbage)


Brendan has decided to swim with sharks, he won't be posting on piranas experiments afterall.









The only update here, is that it is all OLD NEWS.


----------



## mike316 (Jun 6, 2004)

yeah I think Brendan is done. Wow. 8 pages later nice!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes, very informative, intelligent writings, and entertaing.
;
;
;
;
;;
;
;
;
;
;;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;;

;
NOT.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Yes, very informative, intelligent writings, and entertaing.
> ;
> ;
> ;
> ...


:rasp: well it was enetrtaining


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Well since this thread has slammed into a wall and stopped

I better get a

+1


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Well since this thread has slammed into a wall and stopped
> 
> I better get a
> +1
> ...


And because this thread should've been burned before it escalated... it is now







Honestly, the graph shows it all...


----------

